# Emotional Freedom Techniqes



## slaughter in the vatican (Nov 25, 2008)

My counsellor started me on something called Emotional Freedom Techniques, or EFT. Is anyone here familiar with it? Apparently he's had really good results with EFT and wants to use it to treat my fear of social situations. I also have mild agoraphobia and he says that it works on that as well.

It basically involves tapping on certain acupuncture points while you think about painful memories related to your illness or simply think of the illness itself. It's based on the belief that negative emotions are caused by blockages in the bodies energy field. The tapping manipulates certain meridian points found throughout the body and allows our energy to flow freely, thus eliminating illness and painful emotions. All of this is based on Chinese acupuncture.

I've been using it for about a week now and all I can say is that it definitely does something. I always experience feelings of euphoria when doing it and it noticeably lowers my anxiety. However, much like acupuncture, the benefits wear off and you have to keep doing it over and over. Maybe after prolonged use the benefits might be permanent, I don't know. But it is free and something you can do on your own, so even if you have to do it everyday it's not that bad. Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## CJGray (Nov 16, 2009)

I've heard a lot of good things about EFT which is a modification of TFT or Thought Field Therapy


----------



## slaughter in the vatican (Nov 25, 2008)

I never heard of TFT. That sounds interesting, I'll have to look it up.

He also wants me to try something called EMDR, which involves rapid eye movement used to treat traumatic memories.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Both are scams, sorry.

On a more upbeat note, if you're feeling effects from either of these therapies then you had it in you all along!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

It's a great tool! I forgot about that thanks for the reminder!


----------



## slaughter in the vatican (Nov 25, 2008)

Would you also say that acupuncture is a scam?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

For the most part yeah. Here are some quotes from a scientific article critiquing EFT.



> Energy psychology has met with controversy in the past (Feinstein, 2008). In 1999, the APA decided that instruction in TFT does not meet its criteria for continuing education credit for psychologists, and numerous psychologists and researchers have called the evidence for TFT and EFT into question (Feinstein, 2008; Gaudiano & Herbert, 2000; Lilienfeld, 1998; Lilienfeld et al., 2004; Murray, 1999; Pignotti, 2004). Also in 1999, the Arizona Board of Psychologist Examiners put a psychologist on probation for refusing to provide information about how TFT works (Gaudiano & Herbert, 2000). Despite questions about TFT and EFT, Feinstein claimed that the APA should reclassify energy therapies as possibly efficacious.





> The first proposed method of action provided in the literature (e.g., Hooke, 1998; Pignotti, 2004; Wells et al., 2003) is that EFT and TFT affect an energy field, sometimes referred to as a thought field, which exists as part of the human body. There is no scientific evidence that shows that such a field exists. There is no way to measure the field. To be clear, nowhere in the history of psychology, medicine, anatomy, physiology, or biology is there any evidence that human beings have an energy field. Hence, TFT and EFT practitioners would have us believe in something magical or supernatural, despite a lack of evidence (Saravi, 1999).





> It appears that the effective factor of TFT and EFT lies in the use of imaginal exposure, positive self-talk, and controlled breathing. These *techniques* have been used by cognitive and behavioral psychologists for well over half a century, and have been discussed in the context of EFT by other researchers (Waite & Holder, 2003).





> Although there may be no way to convince the true believers of alternative treatments, a greater effort could help reach potential clients who may otherwise delay real treatment in pursuit of a quick fix.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I believe it works. Science can't prove how exactly it is doing it, but I believe it's scientific. Kind of like how we couldn't prove gravity, but it didn't stop things falling to the floor.

Even if one were to discount the energy theories, focussing on a memory or feeling, and tapping at the very least activates a distraction mechanism that appears to facilitate proper processing of memories. This may be due to eye accessing and EFT may stimulate some similar processes to what naturally happens in REM, movement of memories between the neocortex and hippcampus, as happens with EMDR. (Note similiarities between EMDR and EFT, especially in the Gamut Stage).

If you're only getting temporary relief start noting down the aspects. Tap on an issue, and get it as low as possible, and keep a track on your cognitive awareness. You will notice that the reason you're not completely removing something is your not tapping on the root.

For example, you might tap on fear of cars, when in fact your real fear is the people in the cars, and then you realise its the JUDGEMENT of the people in the cars. So you keep tapping till you get to a root, and your mind will help you out on this because the more trees you clear the closer you'll get to the root.

Some people just don't buy EFT as an idea, but you know what it's free to do it. You don't need to buy anything, although I'd recommend a book on it, but that's about it.

Oh and you'll find here a full page document on EMDR from the Department of Psychiatry at Harvard Medical School: http://www.emdr.nl/acrobat/STICKG1.pdf

Have faith, don't let the naysayers tell you what to believe. It doesn't matter how ludicrous it looks, if it's getting you results do it.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Both are scams, sorry.
> 
> On a more upbeat note, if you're feeling effects from either of these therapies then you had it in you all along!


With respect you don't know what you're talking about. The EFT manual is free to download, therein is contained everything you need to do EFT. How is that a scam? It's free. Yes they also sell DVDs and they charge for them, why shouldn't they?

Gary Craig, EFT's founder, also lets anyone who buys his DVDs copy them 100 times for friends. He is a genuine guy and I think if you took time to look you'll find overwhelming evidence of EFT's success. How it works is still under debate, but 'scam', is not the word.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

How is not a scam? If therapists are charging people for therapy and then advising them to use techniques which have no scientific basis and have only been proven by anecdotal evidence then they are ripping people off. It's a gimmick.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

well you don't need a therapist to do it, and why shouldn't therapists charge anyway? you just go your own way, it's your life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I skipped the bit on whether it's a scam but it does sound very interesting, a seemingly natural alternative to modern medicine, that's what intrigues me. I'll have to read up on it at some point


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*Free online Summit on EFT*

If you've wanted to know more about EFT nd how it's done there's a free online event that will run for 10 consecutive days starting Sunday February 21st at 8 PM Eastern time (U.S.). I'm sure you can jump in late if you don't catch it the first day (today)

Excerpt from site advertisement:
_EFT works across the board. This simple meridian tapping
technique can be done one on one, or in a group setting
or YOU can do it - with just yourself._
_You will learn everything you need to know about EFT 
including self-tapping techniques AND experience group EFT 
sessions that can change you in the moment through The
Tapping Summit._

Link=> www.TappingWorldSummit.com. 
This is an online virtual audio event. You won't have to make any
phone calls, or download any software to experience the Tapping World
Summit, just connect to the link we have provided for you at the
designated time and days.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

britisharrow said:


> I believe it works. Science can't prove how exactly it is doing it, but I believe it's scientific. Kind of like how we couldn't prove gravity, but it didn't stop things falling to the floor.
> 
> Even if one were to discount the energy theories, focussing on a memory or feeling, and tapping at the very least activates a distraction mechanism that appears to facilitate proper processing of memories. This may be due to eye accessing and EFT may stimulate some similar processes to what naturally happens in REM, movement of memories between the neocortex and hippcampus, as happens with EMDR. (Note similiarities between EMDR and EFT, especially in the Gamut Stage).
> 
> ...


Testing of the EFT hypothesis through the use of a placebo group produced the same positive changes in recipients as following the EFT's standard methodology. A 2007 article in the Guardian suggested that the act of tapping parts of the body in a complicated sequence acts as a distraction, and therefore can appear to alleviate the root distress.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*EFT Video*

There are just as many people who will testify to the positive, lasting effects EFT had on them. What's the big deal? Why police information? If somebody wants to try it, let them decide for themselves. I'm only posting these videos for people who may be curious about how EFT is done. It's up to them if they want to pursue it further.


----------

